# 2002 Altima has no spark at all four plugs



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

My 2002 Altima (4cyl., 55,000 miles and out of warranty) started and ran for about 3 seconds. After that it would not start. After doing some checking, there isn't any spark at the plug. I've checked fuses hoping it would be a simple fix but have found all OK. The car has been running great. No problems starting in any type of weather.

Can some one shed some light on what may be causing no spark at the plugs. There is no distributor so the old school stuff doesn't come into play, i.e., everything is electronic. 

*Your help and timely reply's are greatly appreciated.*


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

fourzs said:


> My 2002 Altima (4cyl., 55,000 miles and out of warranty) started and ran for about 3 seconds. After that it would not start. After doing some checking, there isn't any spark at the plug. I've checked fuses hoping it would be a simple fix but have found all OK. The car has been running great. No problems starting in any type of weather.
> 
> Can some one shed some light on what may be causing no spark at the plugs. There is no distributor so the old school stuff doesn't come into play, i.e., everything is electronic.
> 
> *Your help and timely reply's are greatly appreciated.*


Each cylinder has a separate coil which plugs directly to the sparkplug. Did you get a SES light?


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Each cylinder has a separate coil which plugs directly to the sparkplug. Did you get a SES light?


Hi Smitty 3.5:
No warning lights on at all. Car started then quite after about 3 seconds. There is no spark at the plugs. As we all are, I'm trying to avoid a major outlay of bucks if I can avoid it.

Thanks for the reply. Four Z's


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

*SES light reads 0340*



fourzs said:


> My 2002 Altima (4cyl., 55,000 miles and out of warranty) started and ran for about 3 seconds. After that it would not start. After doing some checking, there isn't any spark at the plug. I've checked fuses hoping it would be a simple fix but have found all OK. The car has been running great. No problems starting in any type of weather.
> 
> Can some one shed some light on what may be causing no spark at the plugs. There is no distributor so the old school stuff doesn't come into play, i.e., everything is electronic.
> 
> *Your help and timely reply's are greatly appreciated.*


*After following JK's thread regarding SES lights I found that I have a 0340 DTC which points to the CMP sensor. Has anyone heard of this sensor causing a 2002 Altima not to start?

Thanks again for your help. Four Z's*


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

*2002 Altima No Spark*

My 2002 Altima has no spark at the plugs. After following JK's thread on how to read the trouble codes, I found that I have a 0340 DTC. It is indicating that the camshaft positioning sensor has a problem. 

Does anyone know if this will cause a no start situation, i.e., stop spark from beng generated at the plugs? I'm under the impression that this will just cause the engine to idle rough.

Any body have experience with this situation?

*Thanks *  Four Z's.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

If its at 55k it should be covered under the powertrain warranty. I would try and get nissan to fix it.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I think your car was one of the many recalled for cam and crank position sensors. Im not sure if that would play a role in the coils firing or not but one of those components may be the source.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

that sensor is similar to a distributer in older cars.


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

*Thanks everyone for your help. After finalling getting the dealers attention it was towed and fixed under a recall notice for the Camshaft Position Sensor. All is working once again.

Thanks

Four Z's*


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

*Thanks everyone for your help. After finalling getting the dealers attention it was towed and fixed under a recall notice for the Camshaft Position Sensor. All is working once again.

Thanks

Four Z's *


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Awsome! Glad it was a simple fix.


----------



## Bbjjl5 (May 29, 2016)

*Fixed*

For anyone else having this issue. My sons car was doing the exact same thing. Not starting/not sparking. Husband replaced the crankshaft sensor but still wasn't getting spark. Replaced the cam shaft sensor and it fixed the issue. The camshaft sensor and crankshaft sensor are literally the exact same part. One on top of the engine and one on the bottom. Hope this helps someone


----------

